# Shimano Citica 200E VBS weights?



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

Just bought this reel today.
Inside the box was the reel (obviously) a small tube of oil, and a bag with a hex wrench and a set of green weights. The reel has red/pink (I'm sorta colorblind lol) weights installed in it.

From the limited info i've read online, it appears that the green weights are heavier. Can anybody confirm this?

Also this is my first baitcaster with weights. I've only used the magnetic style (Cheapo Shimano Callisto) in the past. I use lures anywhere from 3/16oz up to 5/8oz. Can anybody give me a starting point with the weights, or any other info as far as adjusting them and the cast control knob?

On my magnetic one, i've always set it asuming that the cast control was used to control the spool at the beginning of the cast, and magnetic brake was to control the spool at the end of the cast (this has worked very well for me with backlashes far and few between). But according to the paperwork that came with the Citica, it says the exact opposite.
Does the magnetic style work differently than the weights, or have i just been doing this wrong this whole time?

One last thing. I've read all positive reviews about this reel, but does anybody have any experience with durability/performance/etc? Pro's and con's?

Hope this all makes sense.
Thanks in advance for any and all input.

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4076420&cp=2367438.2367824.2291514.2291516


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

I have 2 Citica's that are 08's 
there silver with gold trim

I've never found the weights to do every much at all
All in, all out or half and half it's about the same to me
And that go's for the Curado's and 50 MG's that I have as well

I use the spool tension knob in the side
I set it so the bait will fall slowly free spooled. And it works for me

The reel's have been great
I throw 1/16 bitsy jigs all the way to 3/4 oz crank baits with them
Never once have they missed a beat. There still tight, free spool nicely and have a great drag
The only bad thing I can say about them is
There abit heavy and bulky. I've seen where the new Citica & Curado's have addressed this thou


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

You might email Shimano & ask.
I have one each of the smaller sizes...








CI-200D and my FAV... , a CI-100DSV - like Manx they are around 2008 vintage.
(I love the 100 DSV , it's less than 8 oz. like the new models)
I just figured the pins were 'spares' for when the installed ones wear down.
I run them on a 7' H & 6'6" MH fast action stiX and I sure DO depend on the brakes , as you have to "crack the whip" pretty good to load up those rod tips.
If I am hurling baits 3/4 & up - I tend to run 4 pins out , otherwise 3 in/3 out...
But as Manx stated the spool tension control is your friend.

I heard the new ones were not as good as the "D" models , but for every one I read that they don't like 'em , I read a whole lot more posts/reviews that do.

Start out with 3 & 3 and adjust the spool control ....
You'll be happy with it.... Nice Reel!
:coolgleam
Robert


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

ManxFishing said:


> The only bad thing I can say about them is There abit heavy and bulky. I've seen where the new Citica & Curado's have addressed this thou


Yeah the newer ones have graphite side plates, rather than aluminum. I'm pretty happy with the weight and size. Not much lighter, but alot less bulky than my old Callisto.





sfw1960 said:


> You might email Shimano & ask.
> I just figured the pins were 'spares' for when the installed ones wear down.


I think i will email them.
My first thought was that they were spares, until i noticed that they were different colors. Googled it and a few people said that the green ones were heavier. I'm not positive, but they do look to be a slightly thicker than the red ones. Not sure if any of this matters to me anyway.

I spooled it up this morning with 15lb power pro, a 10lb mono leader and threw a 3/8oz chatter bait on. Put 4 weights out and 2 in, set the cast control knob so that the line didn't overrun when the jig hit the deck when dropped about 6'.
Ran across the street to the river before work and tried it out... Nice flick with the rod casted it "a country mile", no thumb on spool, and no backlash! Reeling it back in was smooth as can be. No noisy gears like my Callisto. Casted the same way about 20 more times with no problems at all. Even loosened the cast control knob a little after a few casts to get a little more distance.. Still no backlash.

All in all, i'm very impressed so far. $120 well spent (just dont tell my wife). Way better reel than my cheapo Callisto. Drag is much smoother too.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok, just found this info on Shimano's FAQ page for anybody that's interested:



*"Why are there more than one color of break weights for my Baitcasting VBS system?

Shimano makes two different break weights; Heavy (Black, Grey, or Green in color) and Light (Red, Blue, and Clear in color). Most of the new reels are shipped with the light break weights on the reel, and the heavy break weights in packaging in the box. If the light break weights don&#8217;t provide adequate spool stopping power, change them simply by pulling them off of the spool and replace them with the heavier weights."*


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

C00L!!
Thanks for _YOUR_ input!!

 :coolgleam

Enjoy your new _dental instrument_!!!

:lol: :yikes: :lol:
Now go rip some lip & bust some teeth......
:evilsmile

RAS


----------

